# 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor



## xonetruthcrewx (Nov 26, 2005)

Alright, i am randomly throwing this code. I know that if the sensor was dead, the car wouldnt start at all. Car runs just fine, but then out of no where, it will die. EPC light is on afterwards, and it is very hesitant to start, but does start. I will then clear the code and the car starts up just fine. 
Question is, Has anyone seen this exact problem before? Has anyone seen the sensor be intermittent like i am describing? I checked as much of the sensor wiring as i could, checked the connector, and pulled the sensor and checked it. Nothing i could see visually. Any insight to this would be awesome. TIA.


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (xonetruthcrewx)*

well if the engine speed sensor is dead, that would cause an extended crank and a stall while driving. have you tried replacing the engine speed sensor yet??


----------



## xonetruthcrewx (Nov 26, 2005)

No. Just trying to gather any extra info. The sensor definitely isnt dead, just breaking connection every so often. Wondering if anything else could be causing this. Car is under warranty and as much as i hate taking any car to the dealer, thats what i will probably do tomorrow. Maybe i can convince them to just give me the part and change it out myself. Ha! I would almost rather pay the 90 bucks for the part and do it myself than let them do it under warranty.


----------



## Kunkel (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (xonetruthcrewx)*

wow whatever thats your opinion! but the crank speed sensor is definitely the place to start


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Kunkel)*

Interesting... just the other day my car would crank and crank and not start. I pulled the key out, put it back in and it started fine but the EPC light was on and my idle was around 1200. I shut it off and turned it back on and it was fine, no EPC light.
I checked and cleared my codes and got this same code labeled as intermittent. Where is this sensor located, I don't think I've ever heard much about it.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (xonetruthcrewx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xonetruthcrewx* »_Alright, i am randomly throwing this code. I know that if the sensor was dead, the car wouldnt start at all. Car runs just fine, but then out of no where, it will die. EPC light is on afterwards, and it is very hesitant to start, but does start. I will then clear the code and the car starts up just fine. 
Question is, Has anyone seen this exact problem before? Has anyone seen the sensor be intermittent like i am describing? I checked as much of the sensor wiring as i could, checked the connector, and pulled the sensor and checked it. Nothing i could see visually. Any insight to this would be awesome. TIA.

standard crank sensor symptoms. the sensor is bad. after driving a while it gets hot and the internal resistance goes high (open circuit). engine dies. the circuit stays open until the sensor cools off. then the engine will start.
tell the dealer what it's doing. let them prove it to themselves and they'll change it.
they won't hand you the part.


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (Dave928)*

Replaced mine the other night. That was definitely the source for my loss of power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (tyrantanic)*

I'm having the same issue...I just order a replacement Engine Speed Sensor from MJM Autohaus for $70 shipped. The dealership wanted $150.00. Hopefully, it correct the issue. Don't drive your car without having fix. Car will stall out randomly in traffic...don't ask me how I know this.


_Modified by jettaturbokid30 at 4:18 PM 6-28-2008_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (jettaturbokid30)*

Same problems on my 98 2.0. Random stalls. Changed the Crank Sensor, now no problems. Got my part from NAPA for $83 as they had it on hand on a Sunday. I got lucky as it was the only one. On the MK3, it is right behind the front motor mount.


----------



## VR6 Skooter (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi guys....Where is this sensor located at? And how difficult is it to replace?
I need help ASAP thanks.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (VR6 Skooter)*

on a 1.8t and 2.0, it's on the block behind the oil filter. never changed one on a VR6 but i'd guess it's in the same area...


----------



## MattMK4VR6 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Dave928)*

I'm having the EXACT same problem with my 03 vr6. Dealer diagnosed it as RPM (engine speed) sensor and said I have to replace it. $120 CDN for the part and another $270 for labour, I'm trying to figure out how to swap it out myself to save some cash... Any info would be appreciated!


_Modified by MattMK4VR6 at 1:16 PM 7-19-2008_


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (MattMK4VR6)*

see this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3940485


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

On a MK IV check fuse #7 first. Make sure it is not blown and not loose.
I also thought the speed sensor was in the tranny?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (Mile High Assassin)*

_*vehicle *_speed sensor - on tranny
_*engine *_ speed sensor - on block by oil filter


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

*Re: (tryin2vw)*

gotcha


----------

